# american living in japan..any other bodybuilders in japan here??



## systemofadown (Nov 9, 2003)

hey everyone....been working out for a few years, and since i moved to japan, ive lost 30 pounds, went from 210 to 180 pounds. this is thanks to the fact that i have no car here, so my lazy ass has to ride my bike, run, or walk every single day!! finally found a gym here, although i pay the equivalent of about 115 dollars a month to go there! (common for most gyms in japan)... started a boxing club too, but i have to keep on my toes cuz sometimes the instructor talks too fast and i cant understand his japanese...well, if anyone wants to find me, look for the only white guy at Verdi gym in Chiba, listening to system of a down on my mp3 player while im working out, GOOD TIMES!!!......i have a post in the nutrition section that im looking for advice on dropping my fat percentage, id appreciate if you guys/gals took a look...see everyone around!


----------



## Arnold (Nov 9, 2003)

systemofadown welcome to IM! 

I think kuso lives in Japan.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Nov 9, 2003)

Yep, Kuso lives in Japan.  He is actually from OZ, but don't hold that against him. lol  Kuso is a good guy.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 11, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## LawrenceofAsia (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi! I just moved to Chiba from Tokyo. Does anyone know of any decent gyms? I mostly want to squat, deadlift and bench free weights, but I like hammer strength machines, too. I do NOT like a lot of interference from staff who know only what they've read in the store manual. I guess you could say I'm looking for freedom in free-weight training. 
Surprisingly hard to find... I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## zl214 (Dec 6, 2006)

it seems that lifting is not as popular in japan as people think it would be, is it?


----------



## lilbittle (Dec 6, 2006)

that would be interesting place to be a


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to IM.


----------

